# Paint Brushes



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

Can anyone here on the list tell me what brush size will best meet my needs when hand painting my models? I have a good selection of camel hair brushes to choose from, I just need to know the proper size.

Also, I want to rephrase my question about replacement parts. I want to buy junk plastic airplanes. Anyone have any for sale?

I am rebuilding some old models, all 172 scale such as a B-57 British Cambra, F-100, F-86, F-104 and F-102.

Years ago when I was just starting out, I had one $1.98 spray can of silver paint, and every model was painted the same color from the same can. Now I want to repair these old models, many of which have missing landng gears and tires. I can fabricate the landing gear structs from left over tree frames, but fabricating wheelsis a little more difficult.

I am open to suggestions.
650bill


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Best thing to do for your brush sizes is take a look at the hobby shop rack, and decide which size will suit your particular kits. I wouldn't paint a full camo pattern on any scale kit with a 000 brush, but I might do the canopy frame of a 1/72 with one.

If you search around online you can find all manner of aftermarket sets that include wheels, struts, doors, photo etch--you name it, for all manner of scales and types of planes.

To get an idea of what's out there: www.luckymodel.com

I haven't purchased anything but paint and putty type stuff from them, but they have a great selection of aftermarket stuff.

You also might try posting a WTB thread in the for sale and trade section. I'm sure some guys have leftovers they'd part with. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I paint a lot of 1/72 planes by hand. I dont use anything larger than a 1/4" flat brush. Testors makes one of those in their sable series. I use a lot of FLoquil brand brushes too. Mostly rounds. By and large I prefer round brushes to flat even though many people will tell you to use flats for large flat surfaces (like airplane wings). #3 is always good.

Tamiya has some nice inexpensive to mid priced brushes. They have some excellent flat and round brushes in different sizes sold individually and in small packs. The cheaper brushes are in the $2 range but are much better than what you would expect for $2. The black handled, high grade brushes run $8 or so each, which is about average. 

Even for detail painting I use not too much smaller than a good quality O but with a fine point. Yeah you can buy 20/0 but they are mostly worthless but an O with a good point is very useful. 

THe thing with fixing up old kits is that often its a waste of money. I don t say that to be rude, but you will spend $8 for a pair of resin Spitfire wheels and another $5 for postage when you can buy that same old Airfix kit new for $6. Many of the older kits are available very cheaply off eBay. I collect vintage Airfix, Revell, Frog, etc. and except for a few rare planes, most are in the $5-$10 range even for something big like a bomber. 

One thing you can do also if the planes landing gear are broken off... is to fill in the wheel wells with plastic sheet and make them into in flight models. Airfix (www.airfix-usa.com) now sells a variety of 1/72 display stands for single and multiple models. 

Here is a hand painted pair of 1/72 British planes in flight










An old Hawk Messerschmitt with no landing gear and the old Airfix kit on its display base










And Airfix' Focke Wulf done by hand










My half finshed Phantom was done entirely with spray cans and was quite easy to mask using Tamiya tape.


----------

